# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare > Muzika botërore >  Trance dhe Muzika Elektronike

## StormAngel

Te gjithe anetaret qe ndegjojne trance dhe kane qejf muziken elektronike qofte ajo techno,detroit electro,alternative apo goa mund te japin mendimet e veta ketu te percjellura ndoshta edhe me foto,te shkruajne per dj-in e vete te favorizuar etj.
Ju urroj postime te lezetshme dhe perplot dance beats.
Dance to the rythm! :buzeqeshje:

----------


## StormAngel

http://website.tiesto.com/index1.html
Dj Tiesto,nje nga dj-at me te mire ne bote.
Ne web faqen e dhene do te gjeni kenga live,si dhe live performance qe u be ne hapjen e lojrave olimpike ne Athine. :shkelje syri: 
Fakte nga biografia e tij,vendet ku ka leshuar muzike etj etj

----------


## StormAngel

Lajme dhe web faqja e njerit nga dj-at me te medhenj qe bota ka pa,Carl Cox.
Master i vertete i muzikes elektronike.
www.carlcox.com

http://www.trustthedj.com/carlcox/bio.php?djid=17
Ja edhe lidhja per biografine e tij.
Shpresoj se do mund te ndegjoni edhe pjese te kengeve te cilat ky i ka miksuar.

----------


## StormAngel

Keto ditet e fundit jame duke degjuar Hallucinogen dhe Astral Projection.
Jane nga producentet me te mire te muzikes elektronike
Hallucinogen-Angelic particles eshte kenga qe me pelqen me se shumti  njashtu edhe Spiritual Antiseptic.
Per te gjithe ata qe ndegjojne kete lloj muzike,albumet e Astral Projection dhe Hallucinogen do jene fantastike per te i marre.


Stormi

----------


## hyperspeeeed

edhe une ndegjoj electronic music ,si p.sh. Dj me te preferuar jane  :majmun duke kercyer: arco carolla,dave clark,carl cox,plasticman,dieselboy,astral projection,infected mushrooms,sven vath,toxic_,chris leibing e shum e shum tjere.,ndarsa prej dj-ve shqiptar  :lakuriq nate: ikatek,friction vala etj.

----------


## StormAngel

Marco Carolla eshte i mire por nuk e kam pa live.
Sven Vath,Richi Hawtin aka Plasticman,Dave Clarke,Astral Projection kane qene ne Shkup neper koncerte dhe i kam pa te gjithe. :buzeqeshje: 
Kam edhe nje shok dj (Dream Universe) me te cilin kemi ne plan te nxjerrim nje disk ne shitje.


Stormi

----------


## CountGrishnackh

Astral Projection esht nje grup q me pe pelqen me se shumti, Izraeli mbahet per muzik trance dhe GOA, nga astral projection te gjith ambumet jan te mira por per mendimin tim me i miri esht Trust In Trance dhe kenga People can fly  :buzeqeshje: 

marre nga filmi "Kalifornia", then nga David Duchovny (X-Files): "When you dream, there are no rules, people can fly, anything can happen. Sometimes there's a moment as you're waking, and you become aware of the real world around you, but you're still dreaming. You may think you can fly, but you better not try it." 

Astral projection esht nje lloj gjendje trance si puna e nirvana dhe trupi yt astral kalon edhe 6 trupa te tjere ( sepse filozofja Madame Blavatsky thot q ne kemi 7 trupa ) te tute dhe fillon dhe udheton ne hapesire, gjat rruges takona edhe trupa te tjer fizik, emocional, shpirteror etj. 

i ka ndodhur ndonjerit nga ju? 


Gjithashtu degjoj edhe nga Skazi, Talamasque, Koxbox etj etj ka prodhu shum izraeli nga keta. hehehe

----------


## hyperspeeeed

> Marco Carolla eshte i mire por nuk e kam pa live.
> Sven Vath,Richi Hawtin aka Plasticman,Dave Clarke,Astral Projection kane qene ne Shkup neper koncerte dhe i kam pa te gjithe.
> Kam edhe nje shok dj (Dream Universe) me te cilin kemi ne plan te nxjerrim nje disk ne shitje.
> 
> 
> Stormi



me te vertete ? qfar stili do te jete ? ose ndonje gje me shum per kete,sepse edhe une punoj ngapak me programe per krijimin e muzikes elektronike,veqse kjo kerkon kohe me te gjate per t`prodhuar nje gje te mire. 
peace!

----------


## StormAngel

Shpresoj qe disku te del ne vitin e ardshem.
Muzika do jete progressive trance dhe swiss trance,ndersa ambalazhin e cd-se do e beje nje anetar ketu qe ka shtepi diskografike ne Prishtine.
Eshte si ide tashi per tashi,por me sigurim te te hollave me siguri qe do te realizojme kete ide.


Stormi

----------


## StormAngel

www.tiesto.com
Web faqja oficiale e DJ numer nje ne bote Dj Tiesto.

----------


## StormAngel

Aquagen and Warp Brothers-Fat bass eshte nje nga kengat me te mira qe kam ndegjuar.
Ka shume producenta ne boten e elektros,por te rralle ata te miret. :shkelje syri:

----------


## hyperspeeeed

edhe une kom ndigjue shum sikto me heret po tani e kam kuptu se kto jan ma hsum "komercial"...tani me shum ndegjoj techno,tech-house,breakbeat,electro...etj

----------


## florxhi

> Keto ditet e fundit jame duke degjuar Hallucinogen dhe Astral Projection.
> Jane nga producentet me te mire te muzikes elektronike
> Hallucinogen-Angelic particles eshte kenga qe me pelqen me se shumti  njashtu edhe Spiritual Antiseptic.
> Per te gjithe ata qe ndegjojne kete lloj muzike,albumet e Astral Projection dhe Hallucinogen do jene fantastike per te i marre.
> 
> 
> Stormi


Hi
A eshte e munder ti degjojme keto , nqs se eshte e munder me ndihmo pak se edhe une e pelqej shume music electro
bye

----------


## StormAngel

> Hi
> A eshte e munder ti degjojme keto , nqs se eshte e munder me ndihmo pak se edhe une e pelqej shume music electro
> bye


Po
Më dërgo adresën tënde të e-mail në MP dhe do t`i dërgoj këngët me msn. :shkelje syri:

----------


## atdhedashesi

Edhe une i kam shume qejf keto llaj rrymash keshtu nqs mund tju ndihmoj duke ju dhene nje liste te mp3 te mij keshtu mund ti kerkoni ne internet. Ne to bejne pjese (psychedelic, Drum & Bass, electronic, goa etj.)


570 tracks in playlist, average track length: 7:33
Playlist length: 71 hours 46 minutes 13 seconds 
Playlist files:

1. Authentik - A 10 (6:25)
2. Authentik - Metaldust (6:14)
3. Authentik - Hambourg Fever (6:32)
4. Authentik - Airline (6:32)
5. Authentik - Marakas (5:32)
6. Authentik - Preamplified Dub (6:54)
7. Authentik - Opératik (6:23)
8. Authentik - The Horning (6:05)
9. Authentik - Air (5:18)
10. ooze - quintessence (8:57)
11. ooze - whats up (9:30)
12. ooze - restricted flow (9:48)
13. ooze - get it done (6:21)
14. ooze - meeting with strange species (13:02)
15. ooze - trying outwards (10:31)
16. ooze - delicate passage (9:09)
17. ooze - searching inwards (9:32)
18. VA - techhouse (62:16)
19. Building Peaks - Space And Time (8:33)
20. Groove Manipulation - You And Me (7:33)
21. Neo Logic - The Swinger (8:35)
22. D Groovy - Papaya Shaker (8:31)
23. Lish - Wind Pipe (7:33)
24. Switch - The Guardiance (8:15)
25. Sandman feat. Phisixs - Stereotypes Of Vision (8:03)
26. Echotek - Numbers (9:39)
27. Mike Barell - Techno Mix 08.02.03 (78:07)
28. VA - the delta - pop (synthetic rem (7:35)
29. VA - x-dream - irritant (7:44)
30. VA - strom mittelstandskinder - jaj (5:00)
31. VA - midi miliz - soopercharge (6:31)
32. VA - ear gear - anomalie (6:44)
33. VA - the delta - pc fresh (5:54)
34. VA - authentic - solid (the delta r (6:10)
35. VA - organic noise - the vacuum (9:07)
36. VA - x-dream - inter-corporal stimu (7:16)
37. VA - spirallianz - motorman (6:16)
38. X-Dream - Irritant (8:25)
39. X-Dream - Rewind (7:45)
40. X-Dream - No Process (8:00)
41. X-Dream - Thorazin (7:12)
42. X-Dream - Peters Hoover (8:35)
43. X-Dream - Fall Out (Dong Edit) (6:08)
44. X-Dream - Universal Chaos (7:31)
45. X-Dream - Intercorporal Stimulator (7:22)
46. X-Dream - Magic Moment (Rmx) (5:14)
47. X-Dream - All Rights Reserved (4:01)
48. Knowledge Decoder - 01 (3:52)
49. Decoder - 02 (3:34)
50. Decoder - 03 (3:23)
51. Decoder - 04 (2:23)
52. Decoder - 05 (3:13)
53. Decoder - 06 (3:42)
54. Knowledge Decoder - 07 (4:14)
55. Knowledge Decoder - 09 (3:19)
56. Knowledge Decoder - 11 (3:36)
57. Dieselboy - Cain & Bizz featuring Tempo /E (5:19)
58. Dieselboy - Ill Figure (aka Da Intalex) -Jam Hot (4:37)
59. Dieselboy - Joker/Rollin Numbers (L-Double (3:23)
60. Dieselboy - Rude Bwoy Monty/Steppas Style (2:06)
61. Dieselboy - Remarc/In Da Hood (3:22)
62. Dieselboy - Dream Team/Raw Dogs Relik (3:22)
63. Dieselboy - Shy FX/Funkindemup (DJ Krust M (3:44)
64. Dieselboy - DJ Nut Nut-Now Listen (3:15)
65. Dieselboy - Dope Skillz (aka DJ Zinc)/6 Mi (4:16)
66. Dieselboy - 45 Roller-Shotz (5:25)
67. Dieselboy - Pascal/Reality (6:25)
68. Dieselboy - M Cain/Da Power (2:19)
69. Ed Rush - Check Me Out (1:42)
70. Dieselboy - Undercover Agent/Dub Plate Cir (3:07)
71. Dieselboy - Apollo 13-Let It Roll (3:27)
72. Dieselboy - Pascal/Movin On (6:57)
73. Hoax - The More I See You (Urban Flav (5:41)
74. DT - Serious (3:25)
75. EZ-Rollers - Tough at the Top (5:04)
76. Concept 2 - Unlock the Secrets (4:06)
77. Dom + Matrix - Footsteps (3:02)
78. Facs - Rupture (3:34)
79. Technical Itch - Hidden Sound (2:33)
80. Solar Nine - Audio Distortion (3:23)
81. Embee - The Power (5:05)
82. Secret Methods - Animation (2:03)
83. Swift - Mission (4:08)
84. Decoder - Eko (4:03)
85. Decoder - Dhr (4:12)
86. Vagrant - Space Boogie (2:58)
87. Sharp Scientific - Stratocruiser (4:07)
88. Double Dragon - Deeper Speaker (10:41)
89. double dragon - cabin fever (8:17)
90. Double Dragon - Resonate (7:49)
91. Double Dragon - Bong (8:10)
92. Magnetrixx - a1 - magnetrixx - zig zagg (8:43)
93. Magnetrixx - b1 - magnetrixx - tohuwabohu (8:53)
94. sonkite live (74:49)
95. Technical Itch - 01 - Focused1 (7:00)
96. Technical Itch - 02 - Arced (6:20)
97. Technical Itch - 03 - Era (7:51)
98. Technical Itch - 04 - Led (8:29)
99. Technical Itch - 05 - 1310 (6:00)
100. Technical Itch - 06 - Reborn (8:41)
101. Technical Itch - 07 - 1730 (6:40)
102. Technical Itch - 08 - Darkhalf (7:47)
103. Technical Itch - 09 - Shift (3:59)
104. Technical Itch - Roswell (6:41)
105. Tegma - Refraktor (9:08)
106. Tegma - Tribe of Akabar (9:12)
107. Tegma - Molleswinger (8:43)
108. Tegma - Skyline (8:15)
109. Tegma - Funkboom (7:42)
110. Tegma - Spread Out and Skelter (9:17)
111. Tegma - Sofa Beats (8:27)
112. Tegma - Encoded (8:32)
113. son kite - massive (10:15)
114. vibrasphere - newport (8:49)
115. tarek mansur - showtime (8:48)
116. etnoscope - drumsession (7:51)
117. wizzy noise - prototype (8:32)
118. ticon - mr. leatherman (8:09)
119. atmos - force five (8:29)
120. shaman - interchill (7:08)
121. peshay ft. co - ordinate - you got me burning (5:59)
122. ed rush, optical, & fierce - alien girl (4:45)
123. danny c - the mexican (4:34)
124. mampi swift - rebirth (4:35)
125. special forces - what i need (4:14)
126. total science - hotspot (2:28)
127. twisted individual - bitch muzzle (3:35)
128. ed rush - subway (3:09)
129. origin unknown - truly one (4:41)
130. ss - the lighter (vip mix) (1:48)
131. )eib( - the pulse (4:20)
132. optimus prime - amen slag (4:41)
133. digital - deadline (vip mix) (3:36)
134. dillinja - it ain't too loud (2:31)
135. influx datum - back for more (vip mix) (4:53)
136. ram trilogy - milky way (3:48)
137. krust - kloakin' king (4:42)
138. calyx - wasteground (2:01)
139. Total Science - Format (6:05)
140. Influx Datum - Cosa Buena (3:47)
141. Accidental Heroes - White Widow (Future Cut + Kontrol Bl (3:56)
142. Accidental Heroes - Forgotten Worlds (3:56)
143. Total Science - Manhattan Transfer (3:56)
144. Narcosis - Fright Night (4:17)
145. Q Project - R-Factor (3:13)
146. Decoder - Fuk-U (2:51)
147. Dagga - Analogue Vision (3:34)
148. Kemal + Rob Data - Konspiracy (4:17)
149. Cause 4 Concern - Time Stopper (4:39)
150. David Carbone feat. Dominique Woolf - Innocence (1:47)
151. Accidental Heroes - White Widow (4:38)
152. Cause 4 Concern - D-Tox (4:39)
153. Bulletproof - Scarred (5:21)
154. David Carbone - Friday (2:05)
155. Magnetrixx - quagga (8:23)
156. Magnetrixx - tohuwabohu (8:47)
157. Magnetrixx - suppencaspa (7:33)
158. Magnetrixx - lemmink (8:09)
159. Magnetrixx - zigzagg (8:49)
160. Magnetrixx - phase shift (7:06)
161. Magnetrixx - zuversucht (8:16)
162. Magnetrixx - gluonball (7:32)
163. Jaia - The Peter Pan Syndrome (7:52)
164. Frogacult - Lucky Strike (7:46)
165. Oryx - This Goes Back (7:45)
166. Filur - Underrated (10:17)
167. Double Dragon - Seperated (6:39)
168. Emok Coyle And Jokke - Cex (11:34)
169. True To Nature - Pulsar (8:48)
170. Flowjob - Fluff Me Tender (9:39)
171. Haydz vs Pylon - EbbFlow (9:07)
172. Andrei & Pierre - Chapter 0 (8:31)
173. Shaman - Vivid Visitor (8:36)
174. Paste - Slub (7:14)
175. Mad Processor - Nightmare (6:31)
176. Frogacult - Panda Kiss (8:13)
177. 07 sun control species - daydreamer - 07 sun control species - daydreamer (9:54)
178. 08 dusk rider - partime - 08 dusk rider - partime (8:19)
179. Acidrain - Techno Mix 8. April 03 (77:41)
180. Absolum - Absolum Live At 3d Vision Part (98:41)
181. Antix - Darko (7:39)
182. Antix - Hit the Frog 'n Toad (9:59)
183. Antix - Blood (9:53)
184. Antix - Chase (8:15)
185. Antix - Capella (7:26)
186. Antix - Free as We Are (8:46)
187. Antix - Slave to Dose (8:10)
188. Antix - On the Rock (7:36)
189. Lucy in Space with Diamonds - Intro (1:24)
190. Lucy in Space with Diamonds - Space Travel (8:32)
191. Lucy in Space with Diamonds - Diamonds and Dreams (9:10)
192. Lucy in Space with Diamonds - Stars Comes Out At Night (8:11)
193. Lucy in Space with Diamonds - Radioland (6:36)
194. Lucy in Space with Diamonds - Dream Tripp Of A Lifetime (8:22)
195. Lucy in Space with Diamonds - Galactic Research (7:50)
196. Lucy in Space with Diamonds - Sky Divers (8:54)
197. Lucy in Space with Diamonds - Powerpipe (10:52)
198. Lucy in Space with Diamonds - Toxic Jam (6:12)
199. Lucy in Space with Diamonds - Outro (0:24)
200. Man With No Name - Axis Flip (7:14)
201. Man With No Name - Space Juice (7:44)
202. Man With No Name - Lights Out (5:57)
203. Man With No Name - Cocoon (7:26)
204. Man With No Name - Visit The Moon (7:53)
205. Man With No Name - Reincarnation (6:46)
206. Man With No Name - Broken Promise (7:15)
207. Man With No Name - East 98th Street (7:20)
208. Man With No Name - Pipeline (9:14)
209. PPS Project - down (2:57)
210. PPS Project - complex (6:30)
211. PPS Project - automatic system (6:24)
212. PPS Project - ac vs dc (5:56)
213. PPS Project - bitch slap (6:24)
214. PPS Project - metalcrawl (5:38)
215. PPS Project - solar mode (5:34)
216. PPS Project - timer (6:25)
217. PPS Project - fiberoptica (6:14)
218. PPS Project - data storm (2:57)
219. Cynik - Fatal Frequencies (Intro) (0:58)
220. Matt Busch with Aphasia - Faith (Chab Remix) (10:03)
221. Descent - Fusion (8:09)
222. Bambi Murdaz - Weightless (10:53)
223. Echotek - Bouncing Channels (7:49)
224. quantum - photonic (8:30)
225. Mad Processor - Ultra Voices (7:29)
226. matenda - circular flow (8:10)
227. tp - spirit of the mountain (10:21)
228. Kosheen - Hide U(Decoder And Substance Mix) (4:25)
229. Matrix - Temperament-Fixed (2:53)
230. Capone - Feelings-Fixed (3:58)
231. X Men - Hangman-Fixed (4:22)
232. Dj Reality - Detroit Blues-Fixed (4:51)
233. Technical Itch - Stealth-Fixed (5:25)
234. Ill Figure - Nimrod-Fixed (4:09)
235. Bad Company - The Nine-Fixed (5:20)
236. Decoder - Tag (4:37)
237. Kitachi - Raise It Up(Dj Die Mix) (3:59)
238. Dom And Roland - Cant Punish Me-Fixed (5:05)
239. Alaska and Nucleus - The Nautilus (Odyssey Remix) (6:42)
240. Alaska and Nucleus - The Nautilus (9:04)
241. Blame - The One (6:19)
242. Blame - From This Planet (6:15)
243. Blame - Right Thru You (6:20)
244. Blame - Rattlesnake (6:39)
245. Blame - Outer Zone (6:05)
246. Blame - Hologram (6:36)
247. Blu Mar Ten - Butterflies And Moths (7:50)
248. Blu Mar Ten - Osaka (8:31)
249. Keepers Of The Peace - No Way Out (6:41)
250. Keepers Of The Peace - Look To The Sky (6:23)
251. Total Science - Whitehouse (5:02)
252. Total Science - Picture Perfect (6:37)
253. Aftermath - Radiohead (7:27)
254. Aftermath - Dreamer (7:26)
255. Aftermath - R9 (7:23)
256. Aftermath - Warfare (5:56)
257. Aftermath - Fight Music (7:36)
258. Aftermath - Runaway (6:42)
259. AK1200 - Juniors Theme (Feat Junior Rei (6:40)
260. AK1200 - Carousel (7:31)
261. AK1200 - Fake (Feat Terra Deva) (4:16)
262. AK1200 - Contact (Feat Last Emperor) (5:07)
263. AK1200 - Deja Nu (6:11)
264. AK1200 - Catch (6:02)
265. AK1200 - Dawn Raid (7:23)
266. AK1200 - Midtempo Deluxe (5:34)
267. AK1200 - Seared Rare (7:13)
268. AK1200 - Take You There (Feat Phife Daw (5:15)
269. AK1200 - Melting Point (5:25)
270. Element - The Inner Light (6:24)
271. Brass Wolf - One (3:38)
272. Shimon & Andy C. - Climate Control (1:49)
273. MK Ultra - Cheeba Nation (2:21)
274. Cold Fusion - Free (3:27)
275. The Vagrant - Stealths (3:48)
276. Use of Weapons - Mojo Woman (4:32)
277. Ambisonics - Nyquest (4:53)
278. DJ Teebee - Droids (1:56)
279. Calyx - Cubic (3:25)
280. Foreign Affairs - Exploration (1:47)
281. Dred Base - Technology (Remix) (3:13)
282. Jeffee - Down Like This (5:00)
283. Cleveland Lounge - Drowning (Dave's Drum & Space Mix) (5:21)
284. Front BC - The Mastiff (1:35)
285. Danny Breaks - In Her (3:28)
286. Andy C - Live At Slammin Vinyl NYE (35:04)
287. Anorganik - Caged (6:18)
288. Anorganik - Hands Up! (3:59)
289. Aphrodite - Interlude (2:13)
290. Aphrodite - Stalker (5:30)
291. Aphrodite - King of the Beats (6:38)
292. Aphrodite - Listen to the Rhythm (5:53)
293. Aphrodite - Music's Hypnotising (re-charge (7:00)
294. Aphrodite - Woman That Rolls (5:53)
295. Aphrodite - Summer Breeze (5:15)
296. Aphrodite - Cross Channel (5:31)
297. Aphrodite - Spice (even spicier) (6:38)
298. Aphrodite - B.M. Funkster (5:53)
299. Aphrodite - Interlude (1:28)
300. Aphrodite - Rincing Quince (slider mix) (7:22)
301. Aphrodite - Style from the Dark Side '99 (5:42)
302. Aphrodite - Interlude (1:28)
303. Aphrodite - Cool Flight (5:09)
304. Arqer & Realtime vs Ben Sage - Arqer and Realtime - Battery (6:27)
305. Jagwa - Dishonour (3:12)
306. Hollow Point - Easy (3:30)
307. Beenie Man - Row (3:29)
308. Elephant Man - Chiney Ting (3:52)
309. Degree - Wine Up Yu Body (3:55)
310. Frisco Kid - Unda Dis (3:59)
311. Buju Banton - People Kill People (2:25)
312. Cecile - A We (3:40)
313. Alozade - Same Alozade (edit) (3:45)
314. TOK - I Spy (3:23)
315. Assasin - Do My Thing (2:59)
316. Vybz Kartel - Whats The Deal (3:39)
317. Chrisinti - Rock Me Baby (3:42)
318. Pickney - Mash Mi Up (3:30)
319. Mad Anju - A Wah Du Dem (3:30)
320. Merciless - Come (2:51)
321. Mr G - Bounce (2:50)
322. Blind Dawg And Roundhead - More Of We (3:22)
323. Turbulance - Love Me (3:26)
324. General B - Clothes (3:45)
325. Kiprich - Bleaching (3:47)
326. Hawkeye - Talk (2:43)
327. Version - Bad Company (3:51)
328. Bad Company - Hornet (5:54)
329. Bad Company - Snow Cat (5:36)
330. Bad Company - Dogsploitation (5:09)
331. Bad Company - Dr Schevago (6:38)
332. Bad Company - Torpedo (5:53)
333. Bad Company - Dosage (6:43)
334. Bad Company - Jellybean (6:46)
335. Bad Company - Wednesday (7:16)
336. D-Type - Just You (4:11)
337. D-Type - Madness (4:50)
338. Facs and VCA - Paperclip (6:33)
339. Facs and VCA - Incendry (7:06)
340. Black Sun Empire - Arrakis (7:27)
341. Black Sun Empire - Don't You (7:50)
342. Black Sun Empire - Breach (7:34)
343. Black Sun Empire - B'Negative (SKC & Chris SU Rem (6:33)
344. Black Sun Empire - Driving Insane (6:28)
345. Black Sun Empire - The Rat (Kemal Remix) (6:56)
346. Black Sun Empire - Stasis (7:01)
347. Black Sun Empire Feat. Stu (C4 - Swipe (6:43)
348. Stare & Phibbs - Undercurrent (6:21)
349. Stare & Phibbs - Air Pocket (Optiv Remix) (6:14)
350. Pendulum - Another Planet (7:33)
351. Pendulum - Voyager (6:07)
352. Cam - I Wanna Know (7:10)
353. Cam - Loose Control (7:02)
354. Chez Damier - untitled (6:05)
355. Total Science - Pop Psychology (Remix) (5:44)
356. Total Science - Make Me Feel (Remix) (6:13)
357. Drumsound and Simon Bassline S - Barcode (7:27)
358. Klute - Growl (5:42)
359. Klute - Lost Connection (5:56)
360. Concord Dawn - Tonite (Pendulum) (6:08)
361. X-Project - Calling (Dubplate 2 Dub) (4:32)
362. X-Project - Unknown (Dubplate 2) (5:04)
363. Digital - Xpress (7:24)
364. Digital - Reaction (6:50)
365. Fellowship - Mobasa (6:03)
366. Solid State - The State Of Grace (9:11)
367. Solid State - Jazz 100 (6:35)
368. Crossfire - Stryker (6:26)
369. Crossfire - Transformer (7:32)
370. Kemal - Glimpse Of Truth (7:54)
371. Kemal - Afterglow (8:12)
372. D.Kay - The Martians (5:57)
373. Concord Dawn - Bad bones (Ill.skillz rmx) (6:52)
374. Knowledge Decoder - 01 (3:52)
375. Decoder - 02 (3:34)
376. Decoder - 03 (3:23)
377. Decoder - 04 (2:23)
378. Decoder - 05 (3:13)
379. Decoder - 06 (3:42)
380. Knowledge Decoder - 07 (4:14)
381. Knowledge Decoder - 09 (3:19)
382. Knowledge Decoder - 11 (3:36)
383. Knowledge Decoder - 01 (3:52)
384. Decoder - 02 (3:34)
385. Decoder - 03 (3:23)
386. Decoder - 04 (2:23)
387. Decoder - 05 (3:13)
388. Decoder - 06 (3:42)
389. Knowledge Decoder - 07 (4:14)
390. Knowledge Decoder - 09 (3:19)
391. Knowledge Decoder - 11 (3:36)
392. Deee-Lite - Bittersweet Lovin [Unreleased (7:42)
393. Social Security - Past, Present & Future (5:42)
394. Social Security - Speaking Spells (6:16)
395. DJ Trace - Never Felt This Way (One Step (5:08)
396. DJ Trace - Never Felt This Way (Intel Mix (7:26)
397. Mickey Finn - D-Pressed (5:48)
398. Mickey Finn - Reality (5:53)
399. Future Sound Of Hardcore - Euphoria (6:43)
400. Future Sound Of Hardcore - Eden (6:34)
401. Kryptic Minds and Leon Switch - Mutants (5:33)
402. Untitled - Intro - Prec (1:52)
403. Konflict - The Beckoning (4:22)
404. Dieselboy - Usual Suspects & Fierce (6:08)
405. DJ Friction - Photon (re (3:24)
406. Dieselboy - Future Cut & Mark Da In (4:14)
407. Technical Itch - Decepti (3:29)
408. Technical itch - dieselboy - a soldier's story (3:15)
409. Moving Fusion - Sex Driv (2:08)
410. Jonny L - The Bellz (5:30)
411. Usual Suspects & Loxy - 10 - Usual Suspects & Loxy- (4:50)
412. Vertigo - Drained (5:07)
413. Dieselboy - Danny Breaks- Dissonance (2:44)
414. Peshay - Vegas (5:31)
415. Kosheen - Yes Men (Decod (4:17)
416. Dieselboy - Technical Itch & Diesel (5:57)
417. Decoder - BS9 (7:04)
418. Dieselboy - Cain & Bizz featuring Tempo /E (5:19)
419. Dieselboy - Ill Figure (aka Da Intalex) -Jam Hot (4:37)
420. Dieselboy - Joker/Rollin Numbers (L-Double (3:23)
421. Dieselboy - Rude Bwoy Monty/Steppas Style (2:06)
422. Dieselboy - Remarc/In Da Hood (3:22)
423. Dieselboy - Dream Team/Raw Dogs Relik (3:22)
424. Dieselboy - Shy FX/Funkindemup (DJ Krust M (3:44)
425. Dieselboy - DJ Nut Nut-Now Listen (3:15)
426. Dieselboy - Dope Skillz (aka DJ Zinc)/6 Mi (4:16)
427. Dieselboy - 45 Roller-Shotz (5:25)
428. Dieselboy - Pascal/Reality (6:25)
429. Dieselboy - M Cain/Da Power (2:19)
430. Ed Rush - Check Me Out (1:42)
431. Dieselboy - Undercover Agent/Dub Plate Cir (3:07)
432. Dieselboy - Apollo 13-Let It Roll (3:27)
433. Dieselboy - Pascal/Movin On (6:57)
434. Dieselboy - Cain & Bizz featuring Tempo /E (5:19)
435. Dieselboy - Ill Figure (aka Da Intalex) -Jam Hot (4:37)
436. Dieselboy - Joker/Rollin Numbers (L-Double (3:23)
437. Dieselboy - Rude Bwoy Monty/Steppas Style (2:06)
438. Dieselboy - Remarc/In Da Hood (3:22)
439. Dieselboy - Dream Team/Raw Dogs Relik (3:22)
440. Dieselboy - Shy FX/Funkindemup (DJ Krust M (3:44)
441. Dieselboy - DJ Nut Nut-Now Listen (3:15)
442. Dieselboy - Dope Skillz (aka DJ Zinc)/6 Mi (4:16)
443. Dieselboy - 45 Roller-Shotz (5:25)
444. Dieselboy - Pascal/Reality (6:25)
445. Dieselboy - M Cain/Da Power (2:19)
446. Ed Rush - Check Me Out (1:42)
447. Dieselboy - Undercover Agent/Dub Plate Cir (3:07)
448. Dieselboy - Apollo 13-Let It Roll (3:27)
449. Dieselboy - Pascal/Movin On (6:57)
450. m@gnet - Friends Memory (75:30)
451. Duvdev - Now Is The Time (6:46)
452. Astrix And Dj Dimitri - Evox (7:07)
453. Domestic And Eskimo - A Lesson In Session (8:38)
454. Xerox And Illumination Vs Sand - Resolution (7:20)
455. Hujaboy - Just A Sec (7:21)
456. Black And White - 20 for 7 (6:52)
457. Psysex - Survivalkit (Sub6 remix) (8:06)
458. Intelabeam - Loco Motive (6:28)
459. Oforia - Instant Food (8:45)
460. Astrix - Life System (Delirious remix) (8:23)
461. Haldolium - Ain T No Change (6:23)
462. Ticon - The Clown Smells Like Gasoline (8:35)
463. Martin - H Liftin (8:24)
464. Neelix - Shower (9:02)
465. Phony Orphants - Scratchi (8:19)
466. Spectrum - Sub Zero (6:40)
467. Sirius Isness - Beaches Of Paradise (7:24)
468. Space Monkey - Digital Illusions (7:38)
469. Oxyd - Twisted Kingdom (6:19)
470. Jaia Vs Wizzy Noise - Crystal Noise (8:32)
471. Neelix - Serafin (8:58)
472. Altom - Balkanized (8:22)
473. Protoculture - More Directions (7:45)
474. Bamboo Forest - Breath (8:02)
475. Triptych - The Path (8:15)
476. Space Buddha - Silent Galaxie (7:42)
477. Setherian - Misanthrope (10:14)
478. Horizon - Open Your Eyes (8:02)
479. Ecliptic - Noumena (7:55)
480. BLT - Clear Vision (Psycraft rmx) (7:04)
481. Green Ohms - Jack In The Box (Horizon & Esk (8:05)
482. Perplex - Magical People (7:31)
483. Lemurians - Systematic (7:13)
484. Visual Paradox - Wicked Way (8:56)
485. Mikrokosmos - Two Places (Absolut & Greed rm (7:50)
486. Son Kite - On Air (New Disco Science Alli (10:12)
487. Ryan Halifax - **** Me Rich (8:16)
488. Sascha Andres - Get Ready (8:18)
489. Freq - I've Been Sent (7:56)
490. Human Blue - Atom (9:27)
491. Ticon - There Is No Plan (8:44)
492. Zen Machines - Have A Good One (9:19)
493. GMO - Gestern (8:09)
494. Sonnenvakuum - Noizeboyz (7:35)
495. Purple & Acan - Kilowatt (7:55)
496. Hux Flux - Skurk (7:25)
497. Akanoid - Post Dubby (7:37)
498. Funker Voigt - Traumatic Event (DJ Bim Remix) (7:01)
499. Subs & Michele Adamson - Ra He Ya (7:15)
500. Oliver Prime - Velvet Sunshine (8:12)
501. Symphonix - Instinct (7:31)
502. D.E.X. - Da Dream (8:28)
503. Rinkadink vs. DJ Spenrea - Spectral Monkey (7:03)
504. Hydrophonic - Scratch In The Head (7:17)
505. Uriel - Let There Be Lighter (8:20)
506. Baddage - Language Of The Future (7:48)
507. Polaris - Alice In Wonderland (7:17)
508. Evil Drug Lords - Feedback (8:27)
509. Astrix & DJ High Guy - Chaos (7:51)
510. Cyber Cartel - Final Oblivion (Moon remix) (7:04)
511. VA - Goa Vol. 7 CD 1 (73:46)
512. VA - Goa Vol. 7 CD 2 (78:28)
513. Tetraktys - Fightback (Tegma Rmx) (9:08)
514. Tone Factory - Human Arena (7:33)
515. Luna Spice - Tokyo Dream (8:55)
516. Gnome Effect - Fridolin (7:30)
517. Prismatic - Jah (7:15)
518. Walhalla - Arktica (8:02)
519. Missing Time - Cannibal Campus (7:40)
520. Nasa - Snaredrop (8:49)
521. Vibrasphere - Broad Bandits (8:13)
522. Molecular feat.Lyte - Get In There (8:13)
523. Mechanix vs Time Lock - Neverland (6:12)
524. Prosper - Rooster (7:25)
525. Sesto Sento - Alchemystica (Time Lock Remix) (6:41)
526. Electro Sun vs Bizzare Contact - Eye Contact (7:57)
527. Time Lock - Overpass (6:34)
528. Exaile - I Want Freedom (6:29)
529. Manibus - Free (7:14)
530. Dooper Doopler - Remember (7:24)
531. VA - New Generation (77:52)
532. Miraculix - Sofisticated Electronics (7:53)
533. Seroxat - Disorientation (7:00)
534. Kindzadza - Last Minute (5:57)
535. Artax - Subconscious Command (7:19)
536. Derango - No Thing (8:34)
537. Steptime - Timecode (8:50)
538. Serba - Balkan Boys (6:53)
539. Sienis - Superstation (6:51)
540. Spindrift - Boogie Down (6:32)
541. Kluster - Wobbler (7:55)
542. Kinetic - Silver Saucer (7:27)
543. Overlap - Wind Of Change (7:42)
544. Starsys - Breakfast At 8 (7:36)
545. Kinetic - Radio Activities (7:38)
546. Manibus - Tribal Roots (7:58)
547. Psytekk - Trilogy (6:51)
548. Vectro Electro - Bionize (7:53)
549. Nemesis Divine - Early Experiment (8:01)
550. Starsys - Uranus (8:21)
551. Shift and Slug - Odd Kitty (8:00)
552. Slug - Penguin Rebellion (6:41)
553. Broken Toy - Send More Money (Shift Rmx) (8:56)
554. Shift - Impervious to Poison Rmx (7:44)
555. Shift and Slug - The Apocalypse Cow (Shift Rmx) (7:14)
556. Shift - Xtrasensory Rmx (8:17)
557. Slug - Adjust (6:33)
558. Shift - Digital DNA (Slug Rmx) (7:05)
559. Artifakt - Reborn (6:23)
560. VA - Progressive Goa Trance (75:32)
561. VA - Progressive Goa Trance (78:47)
562. Tristan And Man Made Man - Tetrapod (7:38)
563. Ninja - Wind Change (8:05)
564. Aphid Moon - Aphidphonics (Am Mix) (8:05)
565. Chromosome - Final Fantasy (8:24)
566. Safi Connection - Space Navigators (6:41)
567. Bus - Radio Burn (8:08)
568. Chemical Drive - Space Fantasy (7:28)
569. Planet B E N - Your Own Reality (6:28)
570. Blue Lunar Monkey - Dance Around (9:03)

----------


## KACAKU

Bera format win dhe nuk po ve dot reason v2.5,me ka ngelur nje pjese ne mes  :buzeqeshje: 
Po ju cfare programesh perdorni per produksion te muzikes elektronike,uplifting GOA,psychedelic trance..

----------


## StormAngel

"Fruity Loops" është i mirë dhe Magix...
Kam edhe ca tjera,po s`jua di emrin. :ngerdheshje:

----------


## KACAKU

FL studio 4.5.2 eshte versioni i fundit,e kam ate eshte shume i thjeshte,por jo shume profesional,shume generators i ka demo etj,e perdor shume edhe ate program por Reason,Sonar,Wave-Lab,jane shume here me profesionale si programe.

----------


## StormAngel

www.deejay.it
Ja një web faq e mirë për ata që ndëgjojnë muzikë elektronike.

----------


## Tironsja_PHILLY

DJ Tiesto eshte nam fare. I like *Paul Oakenfold*  and Scooter too!

----------

